# 240g Planted Discus tank Build



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I've been maintaining a blog on my aquatic obsessions for some time, but recently completed the first batch of detailed build articles on my 240g tank and thought I'd share.

How it's made


----------



## intermediate_noob (Oct 18, 2007)

That is a great write up of your build. I had a question about your fluidized bed filter. How is it working out for you? I have always wanted to build one of these because of their efficiency and the space saving (instead of a huge sump) and just wanted your opinion. Thanks!


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

It seems to work really well. It's my mechanical filter that I'm not very happy with. As I wrote about, I cheaped out on the pumps at first and paid the price in having to replace them, but overall it's worked well. I'll probably do fluidized bed filters on future large aquariums. I've never done a sump, partly because they're not good for CO2.


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

wow.... now that is a lot of work! Gorgeous tanks from what I have seen so far!


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

I am planning a DIY project and this certainly will help. Really nice rig.:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANT^NUT (May 1, 2007)

Nothing satisfies like doing it yourself !


----------



## intermediate_noob (Oct 18, 2007)

A quick question. On your Fluidized bed filter, near the bottom, it looks like you have a PVC flange there that could be bolted down. What are those called and where did you get them? Thanks again!


----------

